

Vagrant web development – is VMware better than VirtualBox? - geerlingguy
http://www.midwesternmac.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/vagrant-vmware-7-vs-virtualbox-5-benchmarks

======
geerlingguy
I hope these benchmarks are helpful to others who are making the ~$140
decision of whether to buy VMware or stick with VirtualBox, for local VM
development or general usage.

Please feel free to comment with any other benchmarks that might be useful, or
anything you think could improve the benchmarks I've already posted. I don't
have a Windows laptop to test on, otherwise I would've also tried to do the
same benchmarks there.

